# OPEN HOUSE - NE OHIO



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

I'll the hosting my second annual open house for the MM&G Garden Railroad June 18th, with a rain day June 19th, from 12 noon to 6 p.m.. We are located in Northern Ohio, close to Akron. 
Anyone interested in stopping in, send me an email for directions and more information.











Thanks,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com* 



*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark sorry that karen and myself will be in florida with the family. We need to get up there to see all of the new work you have done.


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Hopeing to make it.


----------



## wchasr (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, 
I show it as a 3 to 4 hour trip for me....sigh. And I already have family obligations. Beautiful looking layout though! 

Chas


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Looks very nice and very well maintained. Are you also a ham radio operator? 

Greg


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

Really great looking layout 

Is it all flat or are there some grades.?

JJ


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

*Greg,*
Yes, I've been a ham since 1966. 

*JJ,*
I only wish. The only level spots are where the 2 staging yards are located. Note how both are positioned at the same angle. It was the only way to get them level. Everything else is on a grade. 



From the bottom of the picture, which is West, to the top, which is East, it's a grade of about 3%. From North to South at the bottom it's at least 3%. 

Thanks,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Terry,
If you can make it, bring one of your engines. Since you were here last time I've heightened and widened my tunnels.

Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Wow, those are some grades to contend with. I have a similar problem, but I just use it as an excuse to run multiple locos. 

73 de N6RGZ


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Lovely layout. Wish we could make it... Too much negative cash flow this month - as usual, sigh. 

I think the church group that paid us a surprise visit last month is coming again this Sunday... guess I really need to do some cleanup tomorrow.-- about as close to an open house as it gets here.


----------



## ZamValley (Apr 23, 2011)

Mark, I should be there. I'll bring my FA's Terry put together. They sound good and run good. Bob


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,
My normal power hook up typically 2 or 3 SD45's, or 2 SD-40-2's. I recently just switched over to the Revolution, so as the summer progresses I'll be trying to see if the SD45 and SD40's play well together. I had my GP40 and SD45 running together the other day, but I think I have pickup problems with the 40, so will be checking that, per your suggestion on your web page. It runs fine on battery. It's just never been a good performer like the 45's. 


Mik & JJ,
Thanks for the comments. 


Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## Mik (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark, you earned the compliments. 


You're welocome to stop by here any time you happen to be in the area. Just don't expect much -I should rename it "morning glory central".( If I skip weeding more than a day, I'm screwed. And round-up isn't working. Just one of the joys of being outside.)


----------



## markoles (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome looking railroad!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Yeah, the GP 40's can have their own problems. If you have chronic problems, like they draw too much current, replacement motors are available from Aristo. Just to let you know, Aristo obtained enough replacement motors to refit the entire production run. Draw your own conclusions. 

The new motors are slightly longer, requiring removal of a rib inside the motor block, easily done. 

Regards, Greg


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Greg,
Well it's my opinion that the GP-40 pulls more current than any of my other engines, including an SD45. I have not done an in depth study, but I can run any of SD45's on battery for about double the time of the GP40. So it's drawing more current, in my opinion, than it should. I need to put a current meter in there to get some actual numbers. 
I sent both trucks back to Aristo a month after I received the engine for excessive motor noise. Received them back in the same condition, which told me that must be normal. 
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Bob,
Hope to see you Saturday, if the weather holds out. As I recall, wasn't Terry putting sound in them? What system did you decide to go with?
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com*


----------



## ZamValley (Apr 23, 2011)

Mark,
I'll be there. Both FA's are controled by Airwire G2 with Phoenix Sound. He did a great job.
Bob


----------



## stu30 (Jun 5, 2011)

Have you got any photos from your open day 

Stuart


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

The weather forecast called for Thunderstorms Saturday and Sunday. Saturday turned out to be just overcast, with no rain, so the open house went off as scheduled. We had 36 visitors. Here are a few pictures.


































Regards,
Mark
*http://mmg-garden-rr.webs.com/*


----------



## paintjockey (Jan 3, 2008)

Sorry I missed it. Looks like it went well.


----------



## mgilger (Feb 22, 2008)

Bob was expecting you. He brought his FA's and his the small steamer. Both ran excellent. The FA's ran about 4 1/2 hours on battery and were still going strong. I think he was pulling maybe 10-12 cars. He said you did good work putting the sound in them. 

Mark


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Mark we are back from vacation so i will be calling you to find out what will be a good time for us to stop up. Glad the weather worked out for you and looks like you had a good turn out you even got leroy there.


----------



## SRW (Jan 13, 2010)

Great photos. Fantastic looking layout. Thanks for posting them!! 

Scott


----------

